# Lets Play Guess The Jump Size



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

at the risk of you making me look stupid, i'm going to say 25 and yes.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

50ft and no


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

75 and why not? :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

0ft. (because I'd just roll right over the top and call it good).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

20ish?

10char


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Really don't know...but 12-15'jump and 65-75 to the tranny...have to be hauling so ass to make it to the tranny and no way.

edit: well maybe not that fast...just noticed the pic is tilted.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

45? and yup


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can never figure this stuff out. 

I will say 35ft and yes


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm hitting the 25-footer at Northlands regularly, and that ain't no 25-footer. At least 50. And NFW!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's always tough to tell in pics. Pics can be deceiving. Based on the person in the photo, I'm going to say that's in the 45-50 foot range. 

Nope, would not hit.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I just noticed that there are two people in the picture: one dressed in black at the knuckle and one dressed in white at the lip. Either one is a giant or the other one is a dwarf, LOL.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> It's always tough to tell in pics. Pics can be deceiving. Based on the person in the photo, I'm going to say that's in the 45-50 foot range.
> 
> Nope, would not hit.


Are you looking at the same dude standing near the knuckle wearing black? I don't think you could lay 8 of him down head-to-toe between the lip & knuckle which is what it would take for a 45'er.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I just noticed that there are two people in the picture: one dressed in black at the knuckle and one dressed in white at the lip. Either one is a giant or the other one is a dwarf, LOL.


I think the one in white is not at the lip, but on the trail adjacent the jump, so that person is considerably farther from the camera than the guy on the knuckle.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I used the people for scale as well and then thought BA would like to post a jump that appeared huge and have people guess it was massive, only to later reveal it was tiny and everyone was an idiot.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

david_z said:


> Are you looking at the same dude standing near the knuckle wearing black? I don't think you could lay 8 of him down head-to-toe between the lip & knuckle which is what it would take for a 45'er.


I honestly didn't even notice the guy in black. I was looking at the guy in white and it looks like he could be well in the background, so he doesn't tell us much as far as scale goes.

Everything about this pic sucks as far as being able to tell the true size.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

40 footer and yes?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Everything about this pic sucks as far as being able to tell the true size.


I know... the angle really cuts off the ability to gauge distance, too. I'm guessing it's like a 6-8' high and sends you over maybe 25 to knuckle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

now I see the guy in black...revised...8' jump and 25' to landing


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I got punked!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go with 25-30', but with another 20ish' for the height that it will kick you up.

I call a no on hitting it lol.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

david_z said:


> I think the one in white is not at the lip, but on the trail adjacent the jump, so that person is considerably farther from the camera than the guy on the knuckle.


I'm guessing that was the point of this game. Optical delusion!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, now that I see the guy in black, I'll say 25-30'. 

Maybe would hit. Probably would.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Aww who am I kidding. If I see David hit it, my dumbass would probably follow.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm still sticking with my 25, but I know that shit can look like 20 from the lift but feel like 60 when your ass is pelting towards it like your on fire


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm rolling with the 25-30' crowd. The knuckle looks well rounded from this angle, and angles are deceiving so the distance can vary based on that and how people measure.

I'd def hit it. Looks like a nice decently slow and smooth approach. 
I like :thumbsup:.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

The perspective makes it tough, but I'm gonna go with 15-20' (lip to knuckle). And no, I wouldn't hit it since I tried what was probably a 10' and didn't even make it to the knuckle (I'm old and just started attempting jumps) :laugh:


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll say 30' and I might hit it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sook said:


> I'm still sticking with my 25, but I know that shit can look like 20 from the lift but feel like 60 when your ass is pelting towards it like your on fire


Ain't that the truth! Especially jumps with a lot of built in kick. A 25 footer with a lot of kick looks like the X Games Money Booter when you coming into that thing! :laugh:

I'm comfortable with 25-30' jumps, but there are a couple of factors I look for when deciding whether or not to hit them.

#1 How much kick? I'm not comfortable yet hitting a 25-30' with a lot of kick. I'm just not at a point in my park riding where I feel comfortable with that much air and the "launch" feeling. I can hit drops where I'm that high, but it's just a different mental animal when you're launching upward. Especially when the landing ramp is steep. You may only be 10' of so high over the tranny, but when you're looking down at that landing ramp, it seems like you're 40' high.

#2 How's the knuckle? Is it rounded off or is it sharp? If it's a sharp, harsh knuckle, I'm gonna pass. A rounded off knuckle is much more forgiving if you misjudge your speed and come up a little short. One of my worst slams this season came on a about a 20 footer I'd already hit 5 or 6 times that day. But a quick snow squall came through and impacted the visibility. I should've just left the park but I didn't. I'm not at a point with my freestyle riding that I'm comfortable judging my speed. I'm much better off if I can ride up to a jump, work out a starting zone, then just drop from that point. I thought I was dropping from "my spot" but evidently I wasn't. The knuckle on this jump wasn't rounded off at all and the landing ramp was very steep. I came down right on the knuckled and bounced. This led to an all out shit show. I came down flat on my back and then did two backflips. That shit sucked. No injuries, but plenty of pain and suckage. :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I came down right on the knuckled and bounced. This led to an all out shit show. I came down flat on my back and then did two backflips. That shit sucked. No injuries, but plenty of pain and suckage. :laugh:


LOL!!! I don't mean to laugh at your mishap but it sounds like it was a sight to behold!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

I just wish it was captured on video so I could share in the laughs!

It was one of those where there was a second or two of just sheer silence. It was right under the lift and you could tell everyone on the chairs thought I was hurt bad. Just silence until I hopped up. Then, "Dude... are you alright???" After I confirmed that I was, "THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!"

On the next run, I just cruised by the jump and saw that I probably traveled about 15-20 horizontal feet and was probably a good 6' in the air or so as I flailed. It was a SLAM. The backflips and skid that followed carried me all the way to the bottom of the ramp.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Ain't that the truth! Especially jumps with a lot of built in kick. A 25 footer with a lot of kick looks like the X Games Money Booter when you coming into that thing! :laugh:
> 
> I'm comfortable with 25-30' jumps, but there are a couple of factors I look for when deciding whether or not to hit them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the jumps at my local mountain aren't very big from lip to knuckle, but they build them up like the pyramids of giza and it really fucks with your mind. Glad you weren't injured because that sounds absolutely awful. I shorted the first jump of the day monday at a Neversummer demo. I bounced to my back as well, but I didn't do a steezy double back like you did, thank goodness.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sook said:


> Yeah, the jumps at my local mountain aren't very big from lip to knuckle, but they build them up like the pyramids of giza and it really fucks with your mind.


there are 15'ers at one of the places near me that I won't hit because of this. I don't like those jumps with lots of "kick".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sook said:


> Yeah, the jumps at my local mountain aren't very big from lip to knuckle, but they build them up like the pyramids of giza and it really fucks with your mind. Glad you weren't injured because that sounds absolutely awful. I shorted the first jump of the day monday at a Neversummer demo. I bounced to my back as well, but I didn't do a steezy double back like you did, thank goodness.


Trust me, there wasn't a DAMN THING steezy about it! :laugh:

Googles flying, pants ripping, teeth chattering shit show it was!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As I understand it, the measurement is supposed to be from the lip of the jump to the knuckle, and using the man in black as a reference, I think you could get 6 of him between those points. I'm sticking with 40.

The real punch line of this thread is that BA's not going to tell us. He's just going to laugh at us and tell is to go check it out ourselves. Bets?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, he'll just say it's whatever distance that makes the most of us look dumb :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Well it's Breck..........whatever the distance.....there's likely to be exaggeration involved!


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

60 footer and probably not.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets look at it from a different angle. Any takers?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets look at it from a different angle. Any takers?


From this angle it's 15 feet-to-trees!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

45 ft. is my guess


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the second perspective is even harder to judge (at least for me), but it does show the guy in black a bit clearer. After a little closer inspection of both images, I think my first estimate was low, I'm revising to 20-25'. Though as I said before, I'm a jump noob so I may be way off :dunno:


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

This makes me up my initial guess slightly to about 40 feet. 

I do know that the jump on the trail in background is massive and I would not hit it


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I also think the 2nd angle is harder to judge. I dunno, I might dial down my first guess of 60 to 45.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm saying 35-40ft


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno and fuckno


----------



## Maineboarder (Mar 3, 2011)

50' and nope.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

40 feet and maybe. Doesn't look like it has a crazy amount of pop...



> Last edited by BurtonAvenger : Today at 10:50 AM. Reason: This site is a pile of shit and so unuser friendly fuck it in the ass with no lube


Classic BA. :laugh:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh shit the approach is even better than I thought, so I'd def hit it... it looks like it may be a little bigger than I thought though, so definitely 30+... maybe 40, again, depending on how the start of the knuckle is determined.

Def hit it though.. love the long approaches.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

sook said:


> Yeah, the jumps at my local mountain aren't very big from lip to knuckle, but they build them up like the pyramids of giza and it really fucks with your mind. Glad you weren't injured because that sounds absolutely awful. I shorted the first jump of the day monday at a Neversummer demo. I bounced to my back as well, but I didn't do a steezy double back like you did, thank goodness.


Snow Valley?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

looks like 50 ft based on how they built the lip up. hard to judge lol, when is the answer coming out?!


I have a feeling it is actually smaller than 50ft, and if it is less than 50ft i would hit it.

if it is 50ft i would prob only hit it if i saw a bunch of other people hitting it no problem before me haha


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

35'

Its not all that big.


Guess this one...


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Ttam said:


> Snow Valley?


I rode Valley a bit last year when my GF was learning. Closer, less crowded, 1/2 price lift tickets. But I haven't been back this season. I was referring to the first jump at the at the top of chair nine at Bear. The gap isn't big at all, but its built up huge and it feels like there is a giant spotlight shining on you from the lift and benches.

Also, I'm still sticking with 25.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

30' and I might have already hit that if it's in Park lane..


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Im gonna say about 35 feet from lip to landing......

and probbly not.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

35 feet. Trying to trick me with tiny white men


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i think 35-40 range. the photo doesn't look very deceiving.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 35'
> 
> Its not all that big.
> 
> ...


That's big. Really big. 

would not hit


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm still sticking to my 25-30' length estimate with a huge make-your-ass-fly-to-mars kick.

@Finell: I guesstimate that one to be 70-75'.


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

Doesn't look like anything bigger than I've hit before, so I'd go with 25-35'. I've tried a 45 footer once, but completely misjudged the speed I needed and didn't even make it to the knuckle. That was a rough landing.


----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 35'
> 
> Its not all that big.
> 
> ...


Holy crap... and just when I feel awesome that I've landed a 45 footer at my hill, I feel like a pussy looking at this one. I'd say 95 feet and HELL NO (at least for a few years).


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

So, how big is it?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SimonB said:


> So, how big is it?


I'm going with my original guess that BA's not going to tell us, and will just thumb his nose (or some combination of digit and body part) and laugh at us.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

40ft i reckon, i'd say to clear the knuckle and get to the transtion is about 6-10ft in itself from where that bloke in the black is standing

i'd straight air it, not sure i'd wana spin it

that second one.....NO WAY!


----------



## Special--k (Mar 24, 2011)

id call that a 50-75 foot. Mt. Avila in quebec has 3 of them. Ill hit it with a grab, or tweek. But i cant bring myself to spin on something like that.

Nice photo tho.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

For those that are curious or that actually can guess sizes it's 38 feet when I took that photo.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I can never figure this stuff out.
> 
> I will say 35ft and yes


BOOM!

and thanks for actually telling us


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

so which run was this at BA?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's park lane at breckenridge


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I don't feel so bad now. Due to spring conditions, I got bored with groomers and started hitting the jumps in the mini-park today. Based on the size of the OP jump, the last one of the set had to be at least 10-15 feet.


----------



## The Intern (Feb 24, 2011)

earl_je said:


> so which run was this at BA?



Jump 5 in Park Lane @ Breck.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

The Intern said:


> Jump 5 in Park Lane @ Breck.


yep, I figured. I did get to do that jump then.. good to know I undersize my jumps


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> i think 35-40 range. the photo doesn't look very deceiving.


BOOM BOOM BOOM. I WIN!


----------



## Skoojoo (Mar 1, 2010)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 35'
> 
> Its not all that big.
> 
> ...


Thats gotta nearing the 100ft range. Id hit it, it would take a lot of nerve but id probably do it anyway. I sure as hell wouldnt spin or flip on it though. Imagine shorting that shit.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

How big do you think this jump is, and would you hit it?










Or how about this one!?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

3 feet oh boy!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Hahaa nope not three feet


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Id say 70 to knuckle and 80 at the sweet spot.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

xxfinnellxx said:


> 35'
> 
> Its not all that big.
> 
> ...


uhh.. about 5 miles? lol damn fisheyes putting everything outta perspective, but in reality... at least 75-100'


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Qball said:


> How big do you think this jump is, and would you hit it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first one about 65ft, second one pushing 110+


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Qball said:


> How big do you think this jump is, and would you hit it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First one I'm guessing is about 35 or 40 and yea id go for it looks like fun
The second one on the other hand id say has got do be at least 80 and there's no way I could hit it or let alone try it.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

...ok not really


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Was going to say 25'-30' on BA's, though the isometric perspective made it tricky.

I'm going to say 40' on tabletop and 75'+ wedge-gap-tabletop of doom.


----------

